

Ask HN: Anybody heard back from HP/Palm on the $149 Touchpad? - crikli

This came across HN a few days ago:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3199739<p>I (and many other HNers, I suspect) jumped through the hoops and emailed HP.  I haven't heard a peep.  Has anyone else?
======
elliottcarlson
Received my voucher last night and ordered my touchpad - assuming most others
got theirs now too.

------
roostermarley
Got my response and access code today. Got my UPS tracking# in about 1 hour.

------
rbanffy
Nothing here.

------
motdiem
nothing here (I had emailed the EMEA adress)

